# [AfterEffects] Plug-In für Blitze/Funken?



## uhuebner (13. November 2003)

*After Effects - Plug-In für Blitze/Funken?*

Hallo,

ich suche eine Möglichkeit, Funken und Blitze in Videos zu erzeugen. Zum Beispiel einen überspringenden Funken zwischen zwei Fingern. Da im Fernsehen selbst bei Low-Budget-Produktionen solche Effekte schon ziemlich gut aussehen, würde mich interessieren, wie sie diese realisieren. Gibt es da Plug-Ins für?

Danke
Gruß
uhuebner

__________________________________
The Smoker You Drink, The Player You Get


----------



## Vincent (13. November 2003)

Da brauchst du kein PlugIn für. In AfterEffects gibt es den Effekt "Blitze" oder gibt es den nur in der Production Bundle Version?

Erstell mal eine *Ebene* und klick dann auf *Effekte* und such "Blitze"


----------



## Bypass41 (13. November 2003)

Hi,

oder 'Gewitter' im selben Pfad.


----------



## NetPerformance (15. November 2003)

Huhu.. 

Ich habe mein Blitz mit AFX erstellt.

Wehe einer von euch lacht !  







Gruß
Aaron


----------



## Bypass41 (16. November 2003)

Na, dass schaut ja schonmal gut aus.


----------

